# Mastic to Shower Tray



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just need to do a small bit of Mastic repair to the shower tray under the entry door, what type of Mastic should I use.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it is a plastic tray I could not find a mastic that would stay put for any length of time. 

I used flashing tape it sticks to most things it has a silver back that is not to bad a match to the off white. It can be removed easily with white spirit.

I was going to find one of the firms that weld plastic but sold the van before I got round to it.

Andy


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Andy

Thanks for that where can I get some white flashing tape from, also I think the shower tray is fibre glass but not sure.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Broom

Would teleseal be any good for you? Sold in Screwfix.

http://www.teleseal.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi Broom

The tape can be over painted. 

If it is glass fibre than you can repair it with a davids isopon kit with glass matting just rough up the surface and follow the instructions or they do paste that has glass fibre mixed in it. 

You just mix the paste and the (I can't remember the name of the stuff) pink tube of stuff that comes with it and just put it on like butter. It comes with full instructions

Andy


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I used ordinary white silicon bathroom sealant on mine. It stayed put and was virtually invisible. It was still there when I p/xed the van and the dealer either never saw or never commented on it.


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Hi broom,

press the plastic tray down and put superglue along the crack, then inject expanding foam through the crack along its length, this then expands and pushes up the tray to close the crack tight and allow the superglue to work, it also spreads under the tray to support it better and take the pressure off the crack when in use.
When the superglue and expanding foam have dried out, (about 24 hrs) clean the tray with white spirit to get rid of any soap/oil etc and rub lightly with a scotch pad, dust off and put on a thin layer of translucent silicone sealer, you will hardly see the repair,
best of luck
Ken


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The only trouble about using expanding foam is getting the amount right to little and it does not work to much and the floor bulges up. 

I tried on my old van and floor was ok for 2 days when i went back a week later the floor was bulged up and I had a devil of a job raking it out to level the floor again.

With silicon if there is any movement then it will start to peel away and let the water though.

Andy


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

yes Andy
you do need to put in the right amount of expanding foam, if you put in enough to support under the crack, any extra will expand under the tray and help stop any movement so that the silicone holds firm.
DO NOT PUMP IN LOADS OF EXPANDING FOAM!
ken


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Many thanks for your help, its just the Mastic joint between the wall and the tray that needs repairing, good to know that the tray can be repaired though, once again thanks to all.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

